# Milestone thread!



## sarah0108

We have one in teen preg, so why not here :lol:

Miestone, max is 18 months today!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Logan's beginning to walk more (when he's not lazy!!..)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is crawling!!! Its the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## ONoez2010

Michael started to say "choo choo" when he sees a train/subway


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 13 months today! :D


----------



## HellBunny

Jayden learned how to cross his fingers a few days ago! He just walks around randomly with his fingers crossed, :rofl:


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is putting two word sentences together :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

we had LO second birthday party today


----------



## EllaAndLyla

It's a bit late but she is still mastering it... 

She learnt to sit unaided, has been for about 2-3 weeks but gets better and better everyday x


----------



## rwhite

Lachlan put together a whole puzzle by himself the other day, all right on the first go :cloud9: It was amazing, very proud mummy here.


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael has started to say words in this order
mama
Dada
Daddee
T-Ree (tree)
Anta (santa)
Ish (fish):haha:
Random words


----------



## 112110

Brayden will stand unaided occasionally and will some times hold his bottle (very rare).
He's starting to mimic actions a lot more now though. (high 5's, putting hands in the air)


----------



## Tanara

_Okay I swear Fayth says nite nite dada to OH, we both hear it,
and its been a good two weeks everynight we can hear her say it.


Also she always says tat when we give her something! Her way of saying Thank you _


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Rileys been army crawling a little for a few days. Just moving forward a few inches. And then today she saw my mcdonalds in the floor a few feet away and crawled to it!!! :happydance:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is officially on solids. She's had peas three times now. :cloud9:


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 27 weeks old today. :shock:

She had apple in her oatmeal for the first time and LOVED it. :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

6th tooth! Bottom right! :happydance:
This is crazy. :shock:


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie says
Mumumum
dada
light
shoe, 

and when asked she points at lights, tree's and when we ask her where her teddy is she goes to get it!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Annie said "annabel" today, very clearly.. but wont say it again.. i had to say it like 100 times.. now if i say it, she just claps me like i'm stupid! :dohh:


----------



## Becca xo

*Hayden is rolling over more & more now and is constantly reaching out for his toys. He keeps trying to sit up but falls over but he is really trying  also he babbles all the time it's so cute *


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is 48 weeks old today!!! 4 weeks till she is one!!!


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie has been walking more and more. She can almost walk unaided from one wall of my living room to the other.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

only a few more days till my baby is 23 months old :O


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael can say:
Mum
mummy
da
daddy
Mia (mums dog)
bir-dee (birdie)
Ish (fish)
tata 
hanta (santa)
T-rreee(tree)
:happydance:

AND he is 1 in 2Days:shock:


----------



## Melibu90

Cameron was waving hi to everyone today and being so smilie hes normally shy :cloud9:


----------



## unconditional

not really a milestone lol but Tiara has started clicking her tounge and smacking her lips lol cutest thing EVER...
and shes been doing this for a while now but she pulls up on EVERYTHING... lil dare devil lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

LO knows pretty much all body parts now except shoulders and knees (guess which song we sing lol). She doesn't say them but will point to them if I ask her to.
She also kind of sings row row row your boat and does the actions for wind the bobbin up.
My favourite is she has started tidying up after me :haha: If I put a vest or something down she will go and put it in the washing basket or put the changing mat away and put rubbish in the bin. I think her hoover's going to get a lot more use that mine :rofl:


----------



## 112110

Brayden's 13 months old! D:


----------



## sarah0108

Max says mummy now instead of mumma. Cute.

He uses it if oh tells him off he justs puts his bottom lip out and whinges 'mummyyyyy' haha so funny, he acts like his big sister!


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> *Max says mummy now instead of mumma. Cute.*
> 
> He uses it if oh tells him off he justs puts his bottom lip out and whinges 'mummyyyyy' haha so funny, he acts like his big sister!

Noah's started doing this the last couple of months too :) Tis cute


----------



## sarah0108

It is :D he does daddy not dadda aswell.

Hes currently round round going 'mummy. Cakey!' To the cake in his book. Cyoot


----------



## 112110

One year ago today, 12/22/10 I got to bring my baby boy home for the very first time. Got to hold him without being hooked up to 34423432 monitors. Got to take care of him on my own. Hearing the dreaded beeping of the monitors and your heart dropping to your stomach hoping it wasn't ours. No more late night weigh-ins, praying we've gained at least a few ounces. 
Couldn't be more proud, I love you babyboy&#9829;.

December 21, 2010.
Posted Dec 21, 2010 9:35pm
4lbs 13.3oz!
No Bradies.
70-85cc each bottle
Guess who's coming home tomorrow??
WE ARE! :))


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is 14 months old today :flower: 

112110 it sounds like you and your lo have been through a lot :hugs: I'm glad to hear he's doing well and can now put the stresses of the past behind :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> It is :D he does daddy not dadda aswell.
> 
> Hes currently round round going 'mummy. Cakey!' To the cake in his book. Cyoot

Same although it comes out as diddy :wacko: He calls my dad dadan (grandad) :D


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie has STTN since monday

she wakes at 8am has a nap from 12 tll 4 wakes up til 8pm-9pm then bed again :)

Happy mummy, she also only has 2 bottles one when she wakes up in the morning and one when she wakes up in the afternoon.


----------



## bbyno1

Late coz i havnt been on but 3rd trii:D


----------



## vinteenage

Finn can say "guitar" now! Well...just the "tar" part but close enough...


----------



## x__amour

Tori was walking around with a purse on her arm all weekend, it was hilarious! :lol:
She dropped the bag and I handed it to her and she said, "Dank you!" :D


----------



## emyandpotato

Rory is standing by himself now if you stand him up first and give him something to hold on to. Like if I stand him up in his cot he can hold on to the railing and stay there for a while :) He has also started to sit up alone, although he can't pull himself into a sitting position yet.


----------



## Strawberrymum

My little girl is 2 today ! Its gone so fast, best 2 years ever. Happy Birthday baby x


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna says no now.....very, very well. =/


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna is a year old!

I now have a toddler!


----------



## youngmummy94

Tyler started to make those little baby coo-ing noises :)


----------



## vaniilla

little man is now in his bigger car seat, can't believe how fast he's growing up :cloud9:


----------



## 112110

Brayden ate an entire jar of stage 2.5 food for lunch today! so happy. :happydance: no puffs but hope it's progress. 
Proof:
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/164.jpg
https://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q368/lyzzbaby/165.jpg


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 28 weeks old today... and sitting unsupported very well today!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotbump

Jr has learned in this past week to say:
Bye-bye
Hola (hello)
Oh-uh
Si (yes but sounds more like ti)
Mas (more)


----------



## Melibu90

I've just woke up and Camerons still sleeping! He never got up once hes been stirring for the last few mins though so i think he'll be up soon. Very happy morning :D


----------



## divershona

Kaya's walking but as soon as i pull out the camera she refuses to walk :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

Paige chooses to walk rather than crawl, and can walk from the living room to her bedroom on her own without tripping over the wood at the door.
She can also run with her buggy. (well I think shes running!)


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna took a nap w/o having a bottle today :dance:

Her 15 month check up is on the 9th and they think she should be off the bottle by then so now I don't have to lie to them that I am working on it :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

She slept through the night for the first time last time whoop!


----------



## Tanara

_1 Week Until Fayth's First Birthday!!!  _


----------



## vaniilla

tooth 10 is here and 11 & 12 are very close behind, poor lo is really teething :(


----------



## 17thy

Emerald has her two bottom incisors (which she got in Oct. and Nov.) this week she has broken through her canine on the left side and pre-molar 1 on the right side. STILL NO FRONT TEETH! Odd right? o.o She's 14 months in 2 days.

But she's got 4 teeth now nonetheless!


----------



## 112110

Brayden has his two bottom teeth and the two top are visible. 
He has been eating cheese, cheerio's and occasionally puffs.
He got a pair of Stride-Rite's today, he's a size 4.5-5 ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna can say baby now :)


----------



## x__amour

Tori says, "Oooh ooh ooh, ah ah ah!" (Monkey. ;)) :D


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## emyandpotato

LO has started holding his own bottle. We have huge bottles without handles so he has been struggling for ages to get it but he's finally done it! :happydance:

Oh and I think we're nearing the end of the sleep regression, thank goodness.


----------



## cammy

Haven't written in here for a while. 
So lo has 6 teeth, can crawl and walk along furniture and stand by himself for 5 seconds haha

He also just learnt to get into the sitting position from his belly.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla got up on her hands and knees today for the first time and pushed herself....backwards.!! :D


----------



## cammy

EllaAndLyla said:


> Lyla got up on her hands and knees today for the first time and pushed herself....backwards.!! :D

aww how sweet :D she'll be on the go in no time


----------



## we can't wait

As of yesterday, LO is 30 weeks old!

She's not crawling forward yet (though she tries), but she can turn herself and scoot backwards. :lol:


----------



## sarah0108

a couple of weeks later lol but Max can point to all facial features/body parts. He can say a few like 'nose' but can't quite say all of them yet.
He is also doing sooo well with colours!


----------



## x__amour

Oh gosh, Tori is doing the cutest thing. :lol:
I will throw my hands up in the air and go, "WOOO!!!" and she does the exact same thing! :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

not really baby related but forum related :haha:

This is post 7,777!!!! :happydance::headspin::dance:


----------



## Tanara

_2 Days Until Fayth's First Birthday!! _


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## 112110

Brayden says 'Mom' excessively. 
He gives hi-5's
and has started putting cheerio's in his mouth by himself.


----------



## rainbows_x

Today she could point to her nose, chin & ear when I asked :)


----------



## Melibu90

I have a 1yo :happydance: and he slept from 12 til 9, hopefully hes getting closer to not waking :)


----------



## Mei190

Melibu90 said:


> I have a 1yo :happydance: and he slept from 12 til 9, hopefully hes getting closer to not waking :)

Happy Birthday to him! 
Ah it feels so long ago since Nathaniel turned one. And it is only nearly 2 months.


----------



## sarah0108

Last night was the third night none of them had a bottle :)


----------



## 112110

No more bottles!


----------



## unconditional

Tiara points now! It's soo cute.. she points at what she wants or if she sees something interesting. :D
She also has started saying "dis?" "dat?" ugh it's sooo so so cute!


----------



## we can't wait

Aria turned seven months old yesterday-- and she can drink from a straw now. :D


----------



## sarah0108

Max is 19 months old!


----------



## x__amour

Tori is 14 months old! :D
Her new favorite thing is to point to everything and go, "What is it???" :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

33 weeks pregnant today!


----------



## sarah0108

aww 5 months between them :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

I was just thinking that! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Marriage material? :rofl:!


----------



## x__amour

Definitely! :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna says please and thank you so well now. She also says HIIIIII and waves frantically to anyone that looks at her :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Another stretchmark.


----------



## daydreamerx

Finlay is 1 month old today!:cloud9:


----------



## emmylou92

26 weeks pregnant today! Hollie is one today!


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael has just overcome his first illness conjunctivitis, throat infection and an ear infection


----------



## vaniilla

a day late but LO was 15 months old yesterday :dance:


----------



## x__amour

Tori can successfully spoon feed herself! It's so cute! 
She picks up a piece of food, puts it on her spoon and eats it! :cry:


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie did her first 'real' finger paintings today without any help.


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael is 13months <3


----------



## divershona

Kaya is now 14 months old ... where has the time gone :cry:


----------



## Strawberrymum

A few weeks ago she learnt to strap herself into the pram by herself :happydance:, thankfully she still can't get out


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah now points to her nose when asked:)


----------



## AriannasMama

I wish Arianna would use a spoon properly, she ends up spilling it all before it gets to her mouth then just chucks the spoon on the floor.


----------



## youngmummy94

8 weeks today!


----------



## mayb_baby

13months and learned to say Doe de (Dummy/soother :thumbup:)


----------



## trinaestella

1 week old already, i still cant believe she is mine and how much she has grown in seven days! Very happy and proud to be a mummy :)


----------



## vaniilla

8,000th Post :dance::headspin:


----------



## Harleyy

Bailey is crawling around properly :D


----------



## Rhio92

Connor is 14 months, and has _finally_ started standing unaided :cloud9:


----------



## 112110

He has started taking steps ! They were to get to me too :cloud9:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I've got myself a beautiful and very healthy 4 month old as of today! :dance:


YAY for all the walk/standers!!! I'm so excited to reach that milestone, such a big one!!!


----------



## 17thy

Emerald can turn her toy piano off and on now, and it has what I consider a pretty difficult switch to move and the different "modes" it has like "music time" "piano setting" and "learning time". So cute!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah is 18 months old!
Andd can clearly say 'Where is it gone':D So happy!


----------



## _laura

Max is 14 months today, he can now point to his nose, eyes, belly, feet and brush his hair :cloud9:


----------



## youngmummy94

9 weeks


----------



## Melibu90

Giving cameron his 1st haircut today :)


----------



## mayb_baby

3rd Haircut tomorrow:haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah brushes her own hair & teeth now:)


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie is 54 weeks old and im 28 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Melibu90

mayb_baby said:


> 3rd Haircut tomorrow:haha:

His hair must grow quick, i wish camerons did, it came out of knowwhere about a week before his bday it was really sort now it was all curly :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

two days late but lo is now 16 months old :dance: :D


----------



## Bexxx

Isla can clap her hands. Well, there's no sound, but she puts them together in slow mo if you say "clap a clap your handies!" or if I clap my hands :D It is the cutest thing in the whole world.


----------



## KiansMummy

Kian has slept in how own bed all night for the last 3 nights ! :)


----------



## snowfia

Not really a milestone but Izzy's 1 month, 1 week and 1 day old today :D


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Yep, 100% full time "sitter" over here. :)


----------



## Bexxx

Isla can crawl perfectly. Backwards :haha:


----------



## 112110

Brayden's walking!


----------



## x__amour

OMG! Go Brayden!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## emmylou92

Go Isla and Brayden.

Hollie has just leant the are of crawling backwards haha!


----------



## vaniilla

It's mine and DH's 5 year anniversary since we started dating today :cloud9:


----------



## cammy

oh yay go Brayden :D

Alexander is starting to stand unassisted for more then 20 seconds now and he almost took a step today but decided to be lazy and go back to holding the lounge.


----------



## mommie2be

Corey had his two month appointment yesterday (at 2months & 5days) he weighs 12lbs, 4oz, 75th percentile !! & is 23in long (50th percentile) ! 
:cloud9:


----------



## daydreamerx

Finlay slept 7 hours without waking! yay:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bexxx

Omg! Well done Finlay! I don't think Isla has ever done that :haha:

Isla can crawl forwards now :D


----------



## daydreamerx

I know i was so shocked when i woke up and it had been so long :) and yay Isla! you're avatar is adorable by the way!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Rhio92

Connor says 'cat' 'car' 'door' ' there' 'banana' and 'dinner' x


----------



## vaniilla

LO is 18 months old today!!!


----------



## we can't wait

LO was 40 weeks as of Tuesday. Holyyy shit. :shock:


----------



## octosquishy

Isiah's umbilical cord fell off today!!!! So proud!!


----------



## 112110

Brayden says, Mama, thank you, no, Dillon, yeah, uh-oh, whoa, hiya, bye, Dada, there, go. 
That's all I can think of :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley is a week old :cry: that went far too quick


----------



## trinaestella

Aliyah's starting to hold her head up a bit better now, not long til she can do it on her front :)


----------



## vaniilla

post 8888 :dance:


----------



## Munchkinn_

Daniel can roll from his back to his front :)


----------



## Amber4

Brooke had only one night feed last night instead of two! Maybe a one off but hopefully not :flower:


----------



## Amber4

My LO is 2 weeks old already :flow: Time is flying!


----------



## lauram_92

Amber4 said:


> My LO is 2 weeks old already :flow: Time is flying!

I remember being like omg, LO is a week old :shock: and now he is 14 months :cry:


----------



## EffyKat

My little boy is 3 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## Amber4

lauram_92 said:


> Amber4 said:
> 
> 
> My LO is 2 weeks old already :flow: Time is flying!
> 
> I remember being like omg, LO is a week old :shock: and now he is 14 months :cry:Click to expand...

Aww. I'm so excited for her to grow up though. I know it's horrible that I'm wishing her life away... but I can't wait for first smiles, words, walking, interacting with her, her wanting cuddles ect :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

LO now weighs 23lb :dance:


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Anna turned into an official crawler 3 days before her 6 month mark :D 

& she holds herself standing up on things! .... thouh having to balance her is like trying to balance a card on it's side  :flow:


----------



## Amber4

^ she sounds so clever! Go Anna :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley is 2 weeks old. :o


----------



## bbyno1

Sophia smiles :)


----------



## cammy

Alexander has taken 4 steps now, but only for daddy :(


----------



## samisshort

Probably not a big one but I've been breastfeeding for 2 weeks now :)


----------



## beanzz

3 weeks old! Omg time is flying! Also still BF :dance:


----------



## X__Kimberly

Starting to try and giggle :). And sleeping in crib now
And sleeps through the whole night!! 

No more co sleeping


----------



## beanzz

Oakley slept from 12 - 7am! 7 hours sleep, hallelujah! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Lo is 19 months old today :cloud9: they grow up too quick!!!


----------



## beanzz

I can fasten my pre pregnancy jeans!!!! :happydance: FINALLY! &#10084;


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade is talking up a storm nowadays! She repeats EVERYTHING!


----------



## 060509.x

Alice is 6 weeks today and she's started to smile! :D


----------



## mommie2be

Corey rolls from his back to this tummy now. :)


----------



## X__Kimberly

mommie2be said:


> Corey rolls from his back to this tummy now. :)

Jayden too :| So scary cause he does it in his sleep as well


----------



## trinaestella

I don't even come on this anymore. But Aliyah is growing up, she's always grabbing, hitting, talking more baby words, trying to sit up although it's wonky and spits food or sometimes try's to make bubbles at us lol :dohh: 
Still got a lot of hair which hasn't fell off yet either :)


----------



## JadeBaby75

Jade has started to understand commands! If you tell her to do something she is very responsive when she wants to be.


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Leah just started grabbing at toys yesterday :)


----------



## X__Kimberly

Ahh he's rolling tummy to back now :) and playing with his feet


----------



## mommie2be

Not about Corey BUT, I'm graduating tomorrow !!!
Technically I graduated in January but I'm actually walking tomorrow ! :D
And my mom got a little mini cap and gown made for corey. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oliver is trying soo hard to crawl at the minute! xx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

my 9 month old is a cheeky wee shite! she can say mum and dada, she is walking along furniture, can stand by herself, almost walking! she shakes her head when she is done eating, she has eight teeth (i know a one year old without any teeth yet!) and she knows what 'no' means, although she never bloody listens!


----------



## mommie2be

Corey's getting a tooth !! I rubbed my finger across his gums just out of curiosity & theres a sharp white bump ! :happydance:


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Anna's just about walking, she can take a step! Knows where your nose and mouth are if you ask her and just learned high five! :dance:

They grow so fast!

Oh and she's a sleep talker/crawler, scary..


----------



## mommie2be

Scratch my last post, he's getting TWO teeth. :D 
and he's being SO good still. Not fussy at all.


----------



## we can't wait

LO learned to climb up onto the couch yesterday.
Aweeeeeesome.

:wacko:


----------



## samisshort

^ Oh no! I hope she is careful when doing so :wacko:

Not too big of a milestone but whatever lol. Alex has had actual giggles before, like a tiny giggle or two.. but tonight my mom was making him "fly" back and forth to me, and every time he was next to me, I'd say "boo" and he'd giggle every time! He just melts my heart with everything he does! :cloud9:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

my baby is WALKING! she is 10 months old, i'm so proud of her! x


----------



## 060509.x

Alice sat on her own unaided for a minute today. I was supporting her but realised I wasn't actually so I let Go and she was up for a minute before she started going forward :haha:


----------



## we can't wait

Revival! 

What milestone has your baby hit lately!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Emily has learned to say 'ta,' she now has all her teeth, can use her knife and fork, and is a cheeky wee bugger! x


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael is talking in 2-4 word sentences


----------



## ClairAye

Sitting un-aided at 24 weeks :D
Army crawling, trying to crawl on all fours, almost got his first tooth :)


----------



## littlemommy

Scootching backwards during tummy time, almost sitting unaided! But still has excitement and topples over haha. Can stand up if holding on to the couch. (If we stand her up she can't pull herself up yet haha) getting first tooth!


----------



## lovemybabaa

he had two teeth at around 5 months he sits unaided at 6 months sooooo proud!!!!!!!!!


----------

